# Fan speed



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay so changing the thermal compound did not work. I did it correctly and used mx2 but the temperatures are still the same. I have come to the conclusion the fan is to blame. HWmonitor says that the cpu fan is on average 1200rpm. Should it be higher? If so, how do i change it and to what do i change it to? There is no option of changing fan speed in my Gigabyte bios.

The temperatures i get are 50c on average and then up to 87 only on minecraft! I assume this is what causes lag on the game too, where it once dropped to 0fps.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of fan/size are we talking about? Where is the fan located? If you could, post some pictures of the actual components in the case and mark the offending components using paint.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

It is an effort to make the photos because i can just tell you
It is this cpu cooler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 GT CPU Cooler: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd replace that with a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO....I've never liked those little tiny coolers. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Mast...&qid=1400170332&sr=1-1&keywords=hyper+212+evo


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

i haven't got that sort of money to spend at the moment. I have spent enough already. Recently upgrading my phone to the htc one for £200 in addition to trying to replace the thermal grease which costed around £7. I don't want to spend any more if there is still a possibility it won't work. My current cooler has been fine ever since september. Why has this suddenly happened?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Generally speaking, when the temps rocket off like that, it's a very good indicator that the cooler is going to fail.

Was the thermal compound applied correctly...it only needs a very thin coat on the CPU. More than that will cause heat build up. 

Is there a warranty on that cooler and is it still in effect? If so, you may be eligible for a replacement.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds a good idea


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

I am certain i applied the correct amount. 
Is it not possible i can just increase the fan speed?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the bios


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

yes i did


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

idle in bios is 50c
no options to change fan speed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just for the heck of it see if speedfan can do it


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

what do i do?
ds by DTonesXD, on Flickr


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should help you How to: use SpeedFan to control PC’s fan speeds | How to | Softonic


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

That did nothing then..
i will see if i can get a replacement


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think that is the best choice.


----------

